# Sticky  German Shepherd memes



## cdwoodcox

Thought I would try and start a German Shepherd meme thread. Somewhere we can post memes involving German Shepherds. 
Admins feel free to remove this and make a sticky in pictures if you want.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Here's one to start.


----------



## gsdsar

My favorite, because I am intimately aware of this look.


----------



## cdwoodcox

gsdsar said:


> My favorite, because I am intimately aware of this look.


Poor dog looks too sorrowful to be in trouble.


----------



## cdwoodcox

I downloaded a meme creator and made this one myself.


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

cdwoodcox said:


> Here's one to start.


There is no day that can't be made better by this face


----------



## Thecowboysgirl

Here is one


----------



## Henricus

Not specifically a GSD meme, but very applicable to one. 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## graciesmom

I have this one in my office.


----------



## graciesmom

All time favourite


----------



## GatorBytes

A 4:20 GSD:wink2:


----------



## graciesmom

This is so true of Jazz ...


----------



## Galathiel




----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## graciesmom

One more ...


----------



## Dainerra




----------



## Freyja

Being Australian.... :grin2:


----------



## Jenny720

This thread is perfect I needed a laugh today.


----------



## cdwoodcox

That's funny. Especially the one with the dogs by the fence.


----------



## Jenny720

The dogs near the fence-one of my favorites always laugh every time I see it!


----------



## Jager_boy25

How my puppy thinks


----------



## graciesmom

Love the head tilts.


----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## cdwoodcox

Jager_boy25 said:


> How my puppy thinks


Rosko went through this. Sometimes he'll still try and revert back to it. I hate when you reach in to grab the ball and it's like trying to grab a piece of jello cause all the dog slobber. That's when I walk away. Then he's standing there looking at me like where you going were playing.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Someone posted this on Facebook. It is a good example of what People expect when they get a German Shepherd. (the sign). And what the first year or two maybe lifetime actually winds up being. (the dog).


----------



## Deb

Thanks for starting this thread, cdwoodcox. I love coming back to it for a smile. The meme's are great!


----------



## newlie

Thought this one was cute!


----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## Deb




----------



## Deb

Hmm, I guess it liked it enough to post it twice?


----------



## cdwoodcox

Stole this one.


----------



## Deb

Some need a 'love' button and not just like!


----------



## voodoolamb




----------



## MineAreWorkingline

voodoolamb said:


>


Looks like my car.


----------



## RZZNSTR

A little heavy but one of my favorites!


----------



## Chip18

Well I guess I'll play also.:


----------



## Chip18

And for times of conflict.:


----------



## GatorBytes

Although not a funny meme, fitting for this past Remembrance Day (Canada)/Veterans' Day (U.S.)....and all other dogs who have served their countries:x


----------



## maxtmill

Love these Pics! We need some distraction from the awful post-election madness here in the States!


----------



## Deb

This could make an awesome sticky!


----------



## Moriah

Thank you, Everyone!! I so needed this and I laughed and laughed


----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## Deb

Love this!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Great Thread!


----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## LoboFloppyEars

Hard to resist those eyes too. Made this one myself lol


----------



## voodoolamb




----------



## CarrieJo

I think this is my favorite thread!


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

Some more memes


----------



## telavivgsd

Love this one: 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## voodoolamb




----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## cloudpump




----------



## Galathiel

OK, the dog in the first photo in Cloudpump's post is flat out gorgeous.


----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## ttodd27

Henricus said:


> Not specifically a GSD meme, but very applicable to one.
> 
> lol, I just posted that one to FB after my girl decided this past Tuesday that she wasn't going to listen to anything I said that day, no matter what. We had a much better time yesterday. :smile2:


----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## cdwoodcox

I can relate.


----------



## cdwoodcox

This was our house a, few days before Halloween. My son and daughter carved pumpkins and we sat them outside. No one noticed until she put the pic on Facebook that Apollo was watching all of us outside.


----------



## cdwoodcox

Seeing how my wife still puts that creepy doll out yearly. I found this funny.


----------



## Deb

Since we're almost all beginning to decorate:


----------



## cdwoodcox

Lol


----------



## cdwoodcox

Found this funny.


----------



## cdwoodcox

This may be one of the funniest I have seen yet.


----------



## RZZNSTR

Hahahahaha


----------



## Jenny720

Always like these 
:laugh:


----------



## cdwoodcox

Merry Christmas Santa.


----------



## Giovani

Here's one.


----------



## Alpha01

cdwoodcox said:


> Merry Christmas Santa.


Ha ha, this one got me in stitches. :laugh:


----------



## RZZNSTR

:grin2: Merry Christmas!


----------



## karladupler

Here two memes hehe


----------



## WateryTart

Not a meme, but it never fails to crack me up.


----------



## lalabug




----------



## cdwoodcox

Another I came across.


----------



## cdwoodcox

This explains why my long distance phone bill is so high.


----------



## llombardo




----------



## Crunch Hardtack

Petting the neighbor's dog?


----------



## Crunch Hardtack

Can't help it: getting attached to these memes!!!


----------



## Bfmine

These are awesome


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## lalabug

squerly said:


> ...


those are awesome


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

squerly said:


> ...




Love it.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

Memeesss for dayz


----------



## GatorBytes

Lobo...These are great!!! LOVE the cat one....lol, love all


----------



## Crunch Hardtack

Bath time.


----------



## car2ner

I tossed this together for a photo challenge today

https://flic.kr/p/RyHpNw


----------



## doogy

Wow, Awesome...


----------



## Jenny720

car2ner said:


> I tossed this together for a photo challenge today
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/RyHpNw


Adorable!


----------



## Jenny720

This is way past Christmas but one of my favorites
http://pin.it/vePSwVl


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom

Jenny720 said:


> This is way past Christmas but one of my favorites
> http://pin.it/vePSwVl


Love the Fuzzy Wuzzy bear one. I so understand that. Like the gift wrapped GSD


----------



## Jenny720

Daisy&Lucky's Mom said:


> Jenny720 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is way past Christmas but one of my favorites
> http://pin.it/vePSwVl
> 
> 
> 
> Love the Fuzzy Wuzzy bear one. I so understand that. Like the gift wrapped GSD
Click to expand...

Lol!!'Yes I'm forever picking up stuffing from their stuffed toys to. Yes I want to try something next Xmas with the wrapping paper. Im sure it will be a pitiful site.


----------



## squerly

...


----------



## cdwoodcox

It's gonna wake.


----------



## LoboFloppyEars

Lol


----------



## I~Luv~Maggie

True. lol


----------



## cdwoodcox

This is a good one.


----------



## squerly

Hope this hasn't been posted already.


----------



## Sunsilver

Can't figure this out - how do I post a picture from my computer??


----------



## squerly

Sunsilver said:


> Can't figure this out - how do I post a picture from my computer??


When making a new post, click on the [*Go Advanced*] button. Then scroll down a little bit and you'll see the [*Manage Attachments*] button. Click on the [*Manage Attachments*']button and the Manage Attachments Form will open. Click on one of the [*Browse*] buttons and the Windows Explore form will open. From there, browse over to where your pictures are and click on the one you want. Finally, click on the [*Upload*] button in the middle of the Manage Attachments form and the file will upload. 

Good luck!


----------



## Sunsilver

Thank you, squerly! I did try the advanced function, but still couldn't figure it out! Here goes....


----------



## RZZNSTR

squerly said:


> Hope this hasn't been posted already.




Now that's funny!


----------



## Sunsilver

The pup that got into the flour?

Came home last week, and was wondering how my 10 year old GSD had managed to get SNOW on her nose. It was warm inside the house, so I obviously hadn't left the back door open!

Then, I walked into the kitchen....:surprise: :rolleyes2:

Here's another one from my collection:


----------



## selzer

Sunsilver said:


> Thank you, squerly! I did try the advanced function, but still couldn't figure it out! Here goes....


I have seen that first photo of the pup all crumpled up on the couch with the caption, "To avoid serious complications, follow assembly instructions."


----------



## Sunsilver

Yep, selzer, I saw that too! It's on this thread.


----------



## Chip18

Sunsilver said:


> The pup that got into the flour?
> 
> Came home last week, and was wondering how my 10 year old GSD had managed to get SNOW on her nose. It was warm inside the house, so I obviously hadn't left the back door open!
> 
> Then, I walked into the kitchen....:surprise: :rolleyes2:
> 
> Here's another one from my collection:


LOL my new desktop.


----------



## JnK




----------



## squerly

"Dad. Daaaad... the cookies."


----------



## Crunch Hardtack

squerly said:


> "Dad. Daaaad... the cookies."


"Well Kato, where do you think Goldfinger is hiding now?"


----------



## kimbale

Photo removed. Language. Sorry, ADMIN.


----------



## Sunsilver

Another version of that photo:


----------



## squerly

Not everyone...


----------



## mommyto3GSD

Haha!


----------



## Sunsilver

Here's a couple more from my files:


----------



## Jenny720

So funny! 
Some i like!


----------



## Jenny720




----------



## yovanimt

Image deleted, cursing not allowed on board


----------



## selzer

Sorta edible Cheapos! Ain't that the truth!


----------



## yovanimt

yovanimt said:


> Image deleted, cursing not allowed on board


Hmmm.... cursing not allowed on board? There's quite a bit of cursing on one of the posts below me... The one with the dog taking oath? And That's only the most recent one. Anw, I apologize for the misconduct.


----------



## cdwoodcox

yovanimt said:


> Hmmm.... cursing not allowed on board? There's quite a bit of cursing on one of the posts below me... The one with the dog taking oath? And That's only the most recent one. Anw, I apologize for the misconduct.


 Yeah, keep it clean. German Shepherds don't curse. It isn't within the breed standards. Unless your dog came from a back yard breeder then maybe. Except mine. Mine came from an Amish breeder. He just quotes me religious scriptures when he is upset. Half the time it's in Dutch so I don't really know what he's saying.


----------



## WIBackpacker

*Friendly Moderator Reminder:*

This is a fun thread with lots of laughs, it'd be nice to leave it open.

If ends up full of bad language or off-topic snark, it will be closed.

If anyone finds a particular post or meme offensive, please use the "Report Post" icon and an administrator or moderator will address it.

Thank you!


----------



## aphroax

Great stuff!!


----------



## JeffM

To cozy for comfort.


----------



## kaigsd

lol i'm using these for FB


----------



## Shooter

This is real bad.


----------



## squerly

lol, yep. It's about to be.


----------



## Sunsilver

WHAT was he thinking?? :surprise:

Reminds me of when my nephew broke his leg playing hockey. The doctor did a surgical repair (no cast needed) and told him he was NOT to put any weight on it for x number of weeks.

My nephew was going "Okay, yeah, yeah..." and the doctor was convinced he wasn't being taken seriously. He looked my nephew right in the eyes and said, "LOOK, you are 16 years old! YOU HAVE NO BRAINS!"

Meanwhile Mom and Dad were vigorously nodding in agreement...


----------



## Castlemaid

Shooter said:


> This is real bad.


Made me laugh, but I'm pretty sure it's photoshopped. The dog is dry . . .


----------



## car2ner

Castlemaid said:


> Made me laugh, but I'm pretty sure it's photoshopped. The dog is dry . . .


definately P'shopped. The dog's position is all wrong. That is a good thing, no one is on their way to the emergency room.


----------



## Norman124

Lol! This got me to read it full.


----------



## cdwoodcox

This gave me a chuckle today.


----------



## RZZNSTR

cdwoodcox said:


> This gave me a chuckle today.


Perfect!


----------



## Sunsilver

Except for the unnecessary apostrophe... 

Can you tell I used to teach English?? :grin2:


----------



## car2ner

Sunsilver said:


> Except for the unnecessary apostrophe...
> 
> Can you tell I used to teach English?? :grin2:


And I have the urge to grab the imagine and fix it...but I'll resist


----------



## car2ner

some of these we've seen but this is still a fun collection

20 German Shepherd Memes for Any Dog Lover - American Kennel Club


----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## RZZNSTR




----------



## cdwoodcox

Sunsilver said:


> Except for the unnecessary apostrophe...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you tell I used to teach English??


If I'm being honest. I didn't even notice it until you pointed it out. 
But, spelling was always my strong suit. Punctuation not so much. 
Although now days if you just get close your phone fixes it for ya, so spelling is becoming a lost skill.


----------



## selzer

cdwoodcox said:


> If I'm being honest. I didn't even notice it until you pointed it out.
> But, spelling was always my strong suit. Punctuation not so much.
> Although now days if you just get close your phone fixes it for ya, so spelling is becoming a lost skill.


Only people's phones tend to spell-correct my name and put a "T" in it where it does not belong. I don't think there is a T in any of my names. Nope. No Ts. 

My phone is a flip-phone. It does not spell-check anything, probably because to text "good morning!" with it, you have to hit 46666663 space 666676644466411111. 

Perhaps that plays into why I think texting is rude, LOL!


----------



## CindyMDBecker

I deal with this every time!


----------



## Sunsilver

cdwoodcox said:


> If I'm being honest. I didn't even notice it until you pointed it out.
> But, spelling was always my strong suit. Punctuation not so much.
> Although now days if you just get close your phone fixes it for ya, so spelling is becoming a lost skill.


Well, sometimes you need to be careful about those auto-correct suggestions. Someone (obviously an non-native English speaker) posted a question about hip dyspepsia on the board this week, instead of hip dysplasia... :surprise:


----------



## Sunsilver

Okay, with Friday just around the corner....


----------



## car2ner




----------



## GermanShepherdElements

cdwoodcox said:


> Here's one to start.


HAHA perfect !


----------



## Sunsilver

This photo just kills me! 

(This is Eska's grandsire, who will turn 10 this year.)
This is for everyone who's had to stand out in the freezing cold, while their dog plays catch-me-if-you-can in the snow! 


If you're cold, they're totally NOT cold!


----------



## GSDFreya

LOVE these!


----------



## Richd

*Playing next to the snowblower*

Tisha likes to to catch the snow out of the snowblower.


----------



## armindolphin

good one


----------



## gpsmail

I love these photos. This is by far the cutest!


----------



## atl.koda

*Lion king*

Lion king vibes haha


----------



## Heartandsoul

Sometimes what’s between their ears makes for a great picture


----------



## Jenny720

So funny! -


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jenny720

- if you get full I am right over here lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jchrest

Best thread ever. I have nothing of value to add, just wanted to say thanks for the laughs this morning, much needed!


----------



## Heartandsoul

@Jenny720, great ones! I see London cracked me up. Lol


----------



## Jenny720

Lol! Yeah laughing does so much good!


----------



## Elsieb

Thanks, great pics. And your long hair is so very beautiful. You must have a great vacuum!


----------



## sebrench

I saw these a while ago and just saw them again tonight, made me smile, so I thought I'd post it. Hope it's not already on here!


----------



## car2ner

https://www.gocomics.com/bc/2019/08/11


----------



## Sunsilver

Not a GSD meme, but so very true!


----------



## GatorBytes

Love this


----------



## Jenny720

Lol I’m sure he did lol!


----------



## GatorBytes

K...So these are not GSD meme's, but they are just as funny or too cute not to pass on


----------



## Jchrest

This is how extra I am with my dog had me rolling!


----------



## Sunsilver

Just found this one on FB....TOO TRUE!!!


----------



## GatorBytes

Howl-o-ween is coming  
No caption needed, but what would you put...?


----------



## Jchrest

I’ve got nothing for the caption, but found this fun meme!


----------



## anagram

*Reward toy*

can never get enough


----------



## mylilpaw

Proud member of this gsd pup


----------



## KarmaPuppy




----------



## pfeller




----------



## LumberJack34

Thank you everyone! These memes are perfect!


----------



## LumberJack34

KarmaPuppy said:


> View attachment 556218


Bwhahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## Jorski




----------



## Jenny720

@Jorski  so true I don’t think I can even hear the door bell through all the barking! Very cute!


----------



## Dunkirk

Your vehicle after your dog has farted.


----------



## michaelr




----------



## Buckelke

Best Rainy day ever


----------



## Stuckey

man some good ones here!


----------



## ReichertCaleb




----------



## Pistol Pete

Great.....thanks!


----------



## Jonh Mark

Eat also not be alone


----------



## RobertPoole23t8X

Lol, this thread made me laught


----------



## CornishDon

When you are upset just look at this pictures


----------



## WNGD




----------



## Sunsilver

Found this on FB today: 










*Tim Smith*

tSp2iton2gsorehhd · 
Saw this on my mail route today. There’s a lot of reasons why your mailman might not deliver your packages, and this is one of them. I can handle a dog, but not a dog with an axe.


----------



## cagal




----------



## Sunsilver

SO true! LOL!


----------



## Sunsilver

🤣


----------



## Jorski




----------



## David Winners




----------



## cagal




----------



## Sunsilver

I'm sure we've all been there! 🤣


----------



## dogma13

Ha!Me last night!


----------



## David Winners

Dog door FTW


----------



## car2ner

us with our dogs


----------



## Sunsilver




----------



## Jenny720

I think this a dog that used to be in this forum 


Jorski said:


> View attachment 568210


----------



## GSMom44




----------



## leorio

This thread is hilarious! hahhaa


----------



## Sunsilver

Found on FB this morning! 😁


----------



## Sunsilver




----------



## Sunsilver

LOL - courtesy of Facebook:


----------



## Sunsilver

Too cute!!


----------



## car2ner

this one with the ball, that is my gal-dog, for sure


----------



## Arrow-the-GSD

My favorite one is technically a Belgian Malinois dog in the photo but the saying applies to GSD too for me at least!


----------



## Lexie’s mom




----------



## Arrow-the-GSD




----------



## Sunsilver

🤣 🤣


----------



## Sunsilver

🤣🤣🤣 Laughed SO hard at this!!


----------



## drparker151

Saw this on facebook, I mean Meta.


----------



## Sunsilver

No, no, they got it wrong. The last word on that meme should be 'chihuahua'! 😁


----------



## Stuckey

Sunsilver said:


> No, no, they got it wrong. The last word on that meme should be 'chihuahua'! 😁


Blah! 😕


----------



## mpack




----------



## Sunsilver

TRUTH!!


----------



## Sunsilver

Just stol...er, SAW this one on FB!


----------



## Sunsilver

OUCH!! Applies to all dogs, but most especially the really smart ones, like German shepherds!


----------



## Dunkirk

Summer starts 'down under' on 1 December.


----------



## drparker151




----------



## selzer




----------



## Sunsilver

Not a GSD meme, but you've probably seen the video of my black cat and my dogs. My dogs have never been allowed on the couch but if they were...


----------



## Sunsilver

Laughed SO hard at this!! 🤣


----------



## drparker151

Not a GSD but made even funnier since it is a vet


----------



## SMcN

Well, that explains those sudden barking alerts you can't figure out.


----------



## drparker151




----------



## wolfy dog

Just saw many of them, so fun! MY favorite is the cat on the couch with all the Pitties


----------



## Sunsilver

This goes for horse people as well... 😁


----------



## drparker151

Sunsilver said:


> This goes for horse people as well... 😁
> 
> 
> View attachment 585691


So true, wife asked "who were you talking too?" Me " Maggie's owners"


----------



## Ulstead




----------



## Vainkat

drparker151 said:


> So true, wife asked "who were you talking too?" Me " Maggie's owners"


I grew up in a “car” family. So it’s the dude with the Foxbody Mustang or the Beetle people. 🤣


----------



## DougnLuna

llombardo said:


>


----------



## DougnLuna

yovanimt said:


> Image deleted, cursing not allowed on board


totally true!
dog food: $15.00 day
people food:$50.00 a WEEK.


----------



## DougnLuna

Jorski said:


> View attachment 557268


Luna let's me know the fedex/Amazon truck just turned the corner on my block..the other end of the block..


----------



## Sunsilver

Not specifically a GSD meme, but I'm sure we can all relate! 🤣


----------



## Sunsilver

Re: the "no need to knock", my neighbour has almost the same thing in French by her front door: "Pas besoin de sonner, J'ai un chien!" (No need to ring, I have a dog!)


----------



## xthine

Sometimes? Always?  











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DougnLuna

xthine said:


> Sometimes? Always?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sounds about right.. Luna loves me , for sure, but listens only 1/2 the time...


----------



## DeeCee

cdwoodcox said:


> Here's one to start.




















‎German Shepherd Faces


‎A fun set of German Shepherd emoji stickers including laugh, cry, love, kiss, angry, sleepy, tasty, cool and surprised! The dogs are from the StepDog app which lets you walk a virtual pet dog using your step count on iPhone and Apple Watch Face.



apps.apple.com


----------



## DougnLuna

DeeCee said:


> View attachment 587658
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‎German Shepherd Faces
> 
> 
> ‎A fun set of German Shepherd emoji stickers including laugh, cry, love, kiss, angry, sleepy, tasty, cool and surprised! The dogs are from the StepDog app which lets you walk a virtual pet dog using your step count on iPhone and Apple Watch Face.
> 
> 
> 
> apps.apple.com


that's awesome. I guess I'll have to wait until someone makes them for andriod..


----------



## Sunsilver

Okay, someone with photoshopping skills needs to replace this lab/lab mix with a GSD... 🤣 🤣 🤣


----------



## DougnLuna

Sunsilver said:


> Okay, someone with photoshopping skills needs to replace this lab/lab mix with a GSD... 🤣 🤣 🤣
> View attachment 587815
> 
> not my best work, but I did only take about 10 minutes on it.


----------



## Sunsilver

Hey, that's pretty good!


----------



## xthine

True story, happened this morning….

You know you’ve been training a lot when…











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sunsilver

😁 😁😁


----------



## Sunsilver

So happy to be done brushing my German shepherd. Now I won't have to do it again until tomorrow...


----------



## Greta’s mom

graciesmom said:


> I have this one in my office.


really cute.


----------



## drparker151




----------



## drparker151

Not GSD but too cute. If only that would work.


----------



## bennrobin

I walked into our laundry room the other day and Pita was just standing there. I looked down and her bowls were empty. She has the funniest expressions. She is a true Diva.


----------



## Sunsilver

Um, sooo is Pita short for Pain in the A**? 😁


----------



## Dunkirk

Not a meme, but a tee shirt I thought amusing.









German Shepherd Funny Dog Tilt Head Shirt Gift Men Women T-Shirt - AusClothes


Solid colors: 100% Cotton; Heather Grey: 90% Cotton, 10% Polyester; All Other Heathers: 50% Cotton, 50% PolyesterImportedMachine wash cold with like colors, dry low heatGreat shirt for you, your family, your kids, your son, your daughter or anyone who love their aunt, auntie, godmother. Shirt...




www.ausclothes.com


----------



## bennrobin

Sunsilver said:


> Um, sooo is Pita short for Pain in the A**? 😁


No, she is a sweetheart. We were thinking of names for her and eating pita chips and came up with PITA. It was different and we had never heard of another dog named Pita.


----------



## DougnLuna

JeffM said:


> To cozy for comfort.


I nearly peed laughing at the RIP in advance picture...


----------



## Sunsilver

This applies to all dogs:









Day 1 of owning a dog | Day 1 of owning a dog | By How to DAD | Facebook


18M views, 476K likes, 34K loves, 36K comments, 144K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from How to DAD: Day 1 of owning a dog




www.facebook.com


----------



## Zeppy

Sunsilver said:


> This applies to all dogs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Day 1 of owning a dog | Day 1 of owning a dog | By How to DAD | Facebook
> 
> 
> 18M views, 476K likes, 34K loves, 36K comments, 144K shares, Facebook Watch Videos from How to DAD: Day 1 of owning a dog
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


“I picked up this bed for you at the shop” literally me pretty much every week buying things for Zeppelin 🤣


----------



## 3ymum

Zeppy said:


> “I picked up this bed for you at the shop” literally me pretty much every week buying things for Zeppelin 🤣


I got Amazon prime because of the dog🤣


----------



## Zeppy

3ymum said:


> I got Amazon prime because of the dog🤣


Hahah that’s awesome! I was actually looking at the early prime deals last night for pet stuff … lol!


----------



## drparker151

Not a GSD meme but a funny grouping of signs


----------



## Sunsilver

Hmmm...yup, might be related!


----------



## Jenny720

So cute and true. Lol. My chihuahua weighs 5.9 pounds- at times he thinks he weighs 150lbs so keeping out of trouble seems to be instinctual at this point. In the same breath he seems to be aware of the hazards of being so small when it comes to wildlife. When he suns/cooks himself on the deck he does look like a tasty morsel being sacrificed to the hawks. It’s when he appreciates the personal security detail. Lol!


----------



## Sunsilver

It's been suggested he might have been a cat in a former life... 🤣


----------



## Dunkirk

Water's great, no matter what the colour.


----------



## drparker151

Our trainer who is also a DVM posted this


----------



## Sunsilver




----------



## Chuuyas_Wine_Glass




----------



## Apex1

Not German Shepherd but I find it hilarious 
The caption read "100% pure bread"


----------



## davewis

My favorite German Shepherd Meme!

As a father, I like the idea of someone looking out for my girls as if she was the most important thing in the world


----------



## WNGD

I have a T-shirt that says

D.A.D.D
Dad's Against Daughter's Dating


----------



## drparker151

Not a GSD but had a good laugh when I saw it.


----------



## selzer

drparker151 said:


> Not a GSD but had a good laugh when I saw it.
> View attachment 595027
> 
> 
> No locksmith involved, but I used to train my dogs at the sheriff's department. While I was working with Babsy, I left the car running with the AC on because Jenna was in there. She locked me out. The bitch! So I walked over to the sheriff's department and explained what happened and asked if they could call my dad for me. So my mom answers the phone and thinks it is a telemarketer or begging for money and just hung up on the guy. They were eating dinner and she hung up on him a couple of times, when my dad got up and probably was going to give him the business, when he heard that it was actually the sheriff's department. LOL. The guy told me that my parents must have something wrong with their phone. Not sure if that is good enough for my sister's sit com but it was pretty funny looking backwards.


----------



## Sunsilver

I sent this to my Airedale-owning friend. Both she and her grandson howled! 😁 



drparker151 said:


> Not a GSD but had a good laugh when I saw it.
> View attachment 595027


----------



## Sunsilver

Stolen from Sabis' Mom FB page!








Dog and Owner Play Tug-of-War With Christmas Tree | The ultimate tug-of-war #Christmas #fun #family #dogs | By Reader's Digest | Facebook


4,2 млн views, 22 тыс. likes, 1,3 тыс. loves, 3,5 тыс. comments, 44 тыс. shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Reader's Digest: The ultimate tug-of-war #Christmas #fun #family #dogs




www.facebook.com


----------



## NadDog24

Sunsilver said:


> Stolen from Sabis' Mom FB page!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dog and Owner Play Tug-of-War With Christmas Tree | The ultimate tug-of-war #Christmas #fun #family #dogs | By Reader's Digest | Facebook
> 
> 
> 4,2 млн views, 22 тыс. likes, 1,3 тыс. loves, 3,5 тыс. comments, 44 тыс. shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Reader's Digest: The ultimate tug-of-war #Christmas #fun #family #dogs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.facebook.com


Nadja would for sure do this given the chance.


----------



## selzer

Saw this one today:


----------



## Sunsilver

D'AWWWWwwww!









Dog Helps Shovel Snow | Truly man's best friend 🐶 #pets #dogs #snow | By Poke My Heart | Facebook


70 тыс. views, 211 likes, 88 loves, 10 comments, 194 shares, Facebook Watch Videos from Poke My Heart: Truly man's best friend 🐶 #pets #dogs #snow




www.facebook.com


----------

